# New M9A1



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Picked this up earlier this week - I was actually cruising the 1911 section, and stumbled upon a Beretta M9A1 right after. I had been looking for one all year. They are in limited production right now...

Not the best pic, but best I can do until the rain goes away and the sun comes back...

This is it with my carry gun - my 92FS


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I am awaiting another set of hogue grips, another skeletonized hammer and a D spring for it


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Both look mighty sweet!


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I had a 92FS several years ago that I traded off. One of those still regret getting rid of to this day trades.


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice gun! I already own a 92Fs and a 96F and would love to get one of those for the collection.


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I have an M9 and a 92FS Inox. What exaclty does the D spring do? And does the skelonitized hammer make a real difference in function or is it just more cosmetic?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Cary Keshen said:


> I have an M9 and a 92FS Inox. What exaclty does the D spring do? And does the skelonitized hammer make a real difference in function or is it just more cosmetic?


The D Spring lightens the DA pull and also makes a slight difference on the SA pull. You can instantly feel the difference It's lighter - but not so light that it compromises firing reliability.

As for the skeletonized hammer - I cannot explain it, but in the Berettas I have put it in, I get a cleaner break on the trigger in SA mode than I do with the stock hammer.


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Beretta Neo - I'm going to try a D spring in my 92FS. I have that set up with an LPA adjustable target sight and use it stricly as a target gun. The trigger pull on it is actually pretty good (after about 1,000 rounds), but a hair lighter would be nicer too.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> I have an M9 and a 92FS Inox. What exaclty does the D spring do? And does the skelonitized hammer make a real difference in function or is it just more cosmetic?


The D spring does make for a better trigger pull, just as was mentioned. The skeletonized hammer is lighter, of course, then the original full bodied hammer, and causes "less" movement of the gun barrel upon firing. Less weight/mass hitting the firing pin = less felt collision of the two components. I had the D spring in mine, as well as a even lighter trigger spring, the "competition" spring. They do help out the trigger pull some. I never installed the skeletonized hammer though.
Just sold my limited edition M9 and I really miss it. I wish I did not sell it  I might be looking for the M9A1 now.
MW


----------

